# Mazzer Mod



## Mouse

I've been using the whippy mod on my Mazzer for a while now, but I've never been happy with it as it looked like a small silver turd...

So... I was having a look around the house to see whether I could find anything else suitable and I found this! It's a mini cocktail shaker that we've had for years but never used.









The lid is perfect for covering the screw/gubbins etc (needed to drill out the hole in the middle slightly to get the screw in)









And how it looks from the outside - The small steel lid is now attached to cover the screw/holes etc (see top pic again if this isn't clear)









Perfect!! And it looks standard from the outside instead of a small silver turd









Shaker available here - Choose the 250ml option (Thanks to Jellybean for finding this supplier on EBay) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400492640688?redirect=mobile


----------



## marcuswar

Very nice mod Mouse.

Much better than the Mr Whippy mod, it just looks like it was always meant to be there. I suspect the price of small cocktail shakers has suddenly increased on eBay









Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks Marcus









Maybe I should have stockpiled them before posting!


----------



## jeebsy

Do you not get grinds flying down in to the holes?


----------



## Mouse

The small lid goes on top to cover that bit Jeebsy

I can see from the pics that the lid bit could have been missed


----------



## Jason1wood

Pics of the lid in place please mouse, I've been looking for a decent solution to this problem, and you may have found the perfect one.


----------



## Mouse

Here you go Jason


----------



## marcuswar

The last picture on Mouse's original post clearly shows the lid in place through the doser window. You can see the concentric rings around the top lid that aren't there on the actual neck of the top cover.


----------



## Jason1wood

Right, eBay is going to get a beating here. That looks great.


----------



## Jason1wood

I meant a pic from the top view, Marcus. Mouse knew exactly what I meant


----------



## Mouse

LOL - I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## Jason1wood

Looks the business, going to hang fire getting one though as picking up my RR55 tomorrow so the SJ might be up for sale soon haha


----------



## marcuswar

Jason1wood said:


> I meant a pic from the top view, Marcus. Mouse knew exactly what I meant


Oops. my bad Jason. Glad Mouse knew what you wanted.

Good luck with the RR55, they are a nice grinder for the money. Hope it turns out to be the non static variety







once you've had a chance to play with it then feel free to put your details on the RR55 owners thread in this section.


----------



## Jason1wood

Yes Marcus, it's David (DFK) grinder. Non static, so looking forward to trying my first OD grinder.

Will post on the thread with my findings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks for the idea Mouse. I have fitted one to my SJ after getting a mini cocktail shaker through ebay. It works really well


----------



## Mouse

Great stuff Jollybean









It looks loads better doesn't it? And because the screw is hidden within the lid, it looks completely standard.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks really good. Have you a link for the cocktail shaker? I'd just want to have sure it fitted if I bought one.


----------



## Mouse

Mine was bought off Amazon years ago and has been sat in a cupboard unused - Jollybean, can you post up a link to the one off EBay please?


----------



## Mouse

Hi Urbanpumpkin,

I've had a look about and this one on EBay is exactly the same as the one I've fitted http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Stainless-Steel-Cocktail-Shaker-Mixer-Full-Set-UK-/220836918262?pt=UK_HGKitchen_SmallApp_RL&hash=item336ae7f3f6

I'm sure if you look around you'll be able to buy it without all of the extra gubbins!

The dimensions of the shaker I used are 6.6cm wide x 14.5 cm high

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers Mouse, I'll see if I can check some others out.


----------



## Milanski

This looks great!

A quick search didn't find one without the gubbins so in my excitement, I just ordered one.

If anyone needs any of these extras let me know as I'll probably just pay them forward...

Thanks Mouse!


----------



## Mouse

No worries Milanski, I'm glad you like it









With a bit of Dremel work tonight, the bottom/unused bit of the cocktail shaker is now a replacement for the yoghurt pot that I've been using.

It looks loads better!


----------



## Jollybean

The one I bought was this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400492640688?redirect=mobile

There is a choice of sizes but the 250ml fits perfectly. £4.95 delivered and it comes from the uk so quick delivery too


----------



## Mouse

Great stuff, thanks Jellybean - I'll update the first post with the link


----------



## Milanski

Finally got round to doing the Mouse Mod today









Great stuff!

Thanks again Mouse!


----------



## jeebsy

This seems the most elegant solution for a Mazzer doser - would defo do it if I still had one


----------



## Mouse

Great stuff Milanski - I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Milanski

Never thought a grinder mod could bring me so much joy!?

I hope that over time as the 'Mouse Mod' gets adopted by more people it will be known the world over as the go-to mod for Mazzers!

Really. It's elegant and functional, easy to install and looks great.

I love the fact that the fixing screw is covered by the little lid. Just perfect.


----------



## Jollybean

I agree Milanski. Mouse has come up with a really great mod. For a fiver you get a cover that looks as though it's purpose designed and the shaker body makes a nice cup to weigh your beans in - genius

Thanks Mouse


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It does look good, the 250ml ones are out of stock on that eBay link.


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> It does look good, the 250ml ones are out of stock on that eBay link.


I've got a spare lid iand cover f you want it for the cost of postage


----------



## Mouse

Awwww - Thanks chaps









For anyone else struggling to get the original cocktail shaker it's available here with a few other bits and bobs http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Stainless-Steel-Cocktail-Shaker-Mixer-Full-Set-UK-/220836918262?pt=UK_HGKitchen_SmallApp_RL&hash=item336ae7f3f6


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> I've got a spare lid iand cover f you want it for the cost of postage


Jeebsy youre an absolute gent, I'll definitely take you up on that offer.


----------



## jeebsy

PM me your details and i'll get it off tomorrow lunchtime


----------



## Mouse

What a cracking offer - Jeebsy, you're a star!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cocktail lid arrived this morning thanks to Jeebsy, thanks mate


----------



## jeebsy

Good stuff, post a pic once you get it fitted ?


----------



## Mouse

Mod - MK II

I thought it was worth posting this up as well as I'm finding it really useful..

Any Mazzer owner will tell you that they adore their grinder.. But.. They do have a few quirks..

To be able to grind/dose/brush/sweep/press CC's Lense hopper mod/brush again/dose etc you need at least 3 hands..

My original solution was to rest a container on the portafilter fork dose into that and then transfer..

I got tired of this so went on to dosing directly into the basket/portafilter, which I prefer but it's not easy to do whilst doing all of the above.. So I wanted to find a way of holding the portafilter in place without having to go to Mazzer to buy the improved holder which I've seen on some of the newer Mazzer Minis.

So.. The first place I thought I'd look is at the rest of the kit that was with the cocktail shaker that I'd bought. It comes with a small set of ice prongs.. So I got busy with the Dremel (I LOVE my Dremel!!)









I fitted the mod straight away and it worked as I'd planned, but I did go back to grind down the jagged edge so that the handle fitted snug (Not essential to do this as the handle sat securely anyway)









Here it is fitted - It simply hooks behind the original fitting between the two securing screws.









My bottomless sits nicely..









And so does my double..









This is a really simple/cheap mod which has now freed up a hand to be getting on with the other jobs required!

The tongs shown here were part of a set that I listed in an earlier post, but there's loads of tongs listed on the usual sites that could be adapted.

I hope this idea is of use to some of you


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've done the Shaker mod, looks really good. I do get a tiny bit of stray grinds going over the top of shaker and down the doser exit. I might try raising the shaker off the bottom of the doser vane


----------



## jeebsy

You could put a flap on the doser lid, that helps to prevent grinds flying about


----------



## froggystyle

Can you not move the PF holder up a inch?


----------



## Mouse

froggystyle said:


> Can you not move the PF holder up a inch?


You'd have to tap new holes for screws, plus you'd have the old screw holes on show - Not sexy









Plus, the PF holder doesn't hold anything, so you've always got to have your hand on the handle of the PF - This mod allows you to go 'hands free'

If you ever get a Mazzer/doser, you'll understand why you need your hands free - It's far from a press and go solution


----------



## Jollybean

Nice neat solution Mouse.

My hands free solution is an aeropress funnel which is just the right height - but I have some counter space I front of the grinder to sit it on. The funnel is also the perfect size to fill the basket on my Caravel. Also stretch a rubber band over the forks to stop the pf vibrating off.


----------



## Mouse

I'm glad it's not just me that was looking for a way around this Jollybean!! Neat solution!

This seller is now showing stock for the 250ml shakers as the last link has sold out/They also do the full kits with the ice tongs.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Cocktail-Martini-Bartender-Shaker-Drink-Mixer-Bar-Set-4-Size-Kit-/331092981200?pt=UK_Babay_Baby_Feeding_Cups_Dishes_Cutlery_LE&var=&hash=item4d16adf5d0


----------



## Charliej

The other possible solution to "going hands free" is to fix a flat profile right angled metal strip so that it protrudes above the fork and in such a position that when you place your portafilter onto the fork the added piece of metal holds the edge of the portafilter closest to the grind body and acts like a clip. This is how they do this on the RR55 OD.

A solution to the not being able to move the portafilter fork up a little did occur to me, would it be possible , using a dremel or another power tool, to turn the screw holes in the fork into vertical slots which would then enable the moving up or down of the fork and then simply clamping it in place by tightening the screws? it might need a small washer between the screw head and the fork.


----------



## marcuswar

Here is picture of what Charlie is talking about. I just happened to have a photo on my phone


----------



## Rdl81

Can I ask the purpose of this mod please


----------



## jeebsy

Means you can leave the portafilter in place without having to hold it

Edit: or if you're talking about the cocktail shaker one, it's to prevent grinds accumulating on the central part of the doser


----------



## Rdl81

The cocktail shaker one thanks for clarifying...anyone ever removed the doser altogether out of interest?


----------



## jeebsy

I had it off when refurbing my machine but that was temporary....D_Evans started a project to turn his doser SJ into an on demand/funnel if that's what you mean http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17913


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> I had it off when refurbing my machine but that was temporary....D_Evans started a project to turn his doser SJ into an on demand/funnel if that's what you mean http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17913


Was engaging in carnal knowledge wise whilst, at the same time, refurbishing a Mazzer??


----------



## Dylan

jeebsy said:


> I had it off when refurbing my machine but that was temporary....D_Evans started a project to turn his doser SJ into an on demand/funnel if that's what you mean http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17913


I still class this as 'ongoing' haha. It got put on long time hold whilst I finish the job I'm on and possibly invest in my own 3d printer to make the last little bits I want to make.

The funnel bit was mostly finished though.


----------



## Rdl81

Sorry for the many posts on old treads....does anyone have a link to the shaker without the extra bits? Also do you use the same screw as the mr wippy?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have a look on eBay, I did see one on eBay Item number:

300681535542 but think it's smaller than the other one, can't say 100%. Shipped from HongKong.

I used a slightly shorter screw on mine.


----------



## jeebsy

Rdl81 said:


> Sorry for the many posts on old treads....does anyone have a link to the shaker without the extra bits? Also do you use the same screw as the mr wippy?


You can't just buy the lid as far as I know - you need to buy the whole shaker http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300681535542?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D300681535542%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## Jollybean

The one I bought was this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400492640688?redirect=mobile

There is a choice of sizes but the 250ml fits perfectly. £4.95 delivered and it comes from the uk so quick delivery too


----------



## Rdl81

Thanks guys would someone mind confirming what screw I will need to get I am very new to all this DIY stuff but looking forward to it if I am honest


----------



## PeterF

Forgive me for my ignorance as I am not much of a DIYer but what does this mod do exactly?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

It sits over the centre nut of the dosing chamber and allows the ground coffee to disperse more effectively to the base of the chamber


----------



## teejay41

Mouse said:


> Here you go Jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6899


Hi all participants...

I've been following this thread with interest, and now have everything needed for this most elegant mod, viz. a 250ml cocktail shaker which arrived from eBay in just two days, despite a delivery estimate of almost two weeks!

One detail still bothers me though.

The SJ's segmented dose-sweeper is in two separate parts - top and bottom - with the basket chute spray-guard (the flat aluminium plate shaped like a segment of a circle) sandwiched in between... right? For the mod, the top part of the sweeper and the spray-guard are removed, as is clearly shown in your photo. OK. But the top part of the sweeper had rounded top edges to prevent coffee from settling there (it slid off into the chambers below). The bottom sweeper (still in place) has flat top surfaces. How is the coffee prevented from landing and remaining on those fairly broad flat edges? There's no longer anything to prevent it landing there during grinding and nothing to sweep it off - and the edges are not radiused like the top ones were. It looks as if no-one has addressed this, or am I seeing a problem where, in practice, there just isn't one?

Best regards, and thanks for the excellent mod. idea and details.

Tony.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The mod uses the bottom vane which remains as is and the Middle vane (with the wide flat top).

Most of the grids get moved off the top with the thwacking, the remainder are brushed off when you brush out the doser.

http://clean-machine.com.au/skin/common_files/pages/en/pages/92/images/92/MAZZER%209.jpg


----------



## Mouse

A few thwacks of the doser and most of it comes off.

The mod stops the grinds from collection in the worst area (Ie around the centre section) and it makes the brushing out process loads quicker.

You'll need to brush anyway if you want to clear out ALL of the old grounds no matter what method you're using.

Edit - Urbs beat me to it


----------



## teejay41

Thanx both.

Thought I might just be worrying about the solution to which there's no known problem! But I'm now not quite clear as to whether what I called the 'basket chute spray-guard (the flat aluminium plate shaped like a segment of a circle)' stays or goes. Looking at urb's reply below, isn't that what he refers to as the 'middle vane'? If that's the case, then he implies that it stays in. Not as shown in your photo.

Confused [dot com!]


----------



## Mouse

I've no idea of the actual name of these parts so I'll reference the pic posted by Urbs.

527519 - keep (Fit sweepers of your choice to this velcro/cardboard acetate etc)

527516 - Keep (this sits over you newly installed sweepers)

527515/527514 - put to one side.


----------



## teejay41

Mouse said:


> I've no idea of the actual name of these parts so I'll reference the pic posted by Urbs.
> 
> 527519 - keep (Fit sweepers of your choice to this velcro/cardboard acetate etc)
> 
> 527516 - Keep (this sits over you newly installed sweepers)
> 
> 527515/527514 - put to one side.


Thanks Mouse.

I wasn't aware of 527519, only 527516, so there's an extra part to the bottom vane assembly that I didn't know about. Hence my confusuion at the mention of keeping three parts. All makes sense now.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## Mouse

No worries Tony - Just a word of warning if you're planning on fitting some sweepers as well. It's VERY easy to break the vanes at the very bottom (527519) when you're undoing the bottom bolt.

I followed these instructions which worked out well for me http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-remove-mazzer-lower-doser-vane-without-breaking-t10392.html

I'm sure there's another method as well but it escapes me at the min..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If your using the middle vane to clamp the cards to the lower vane you don't have to remove the lower vane. This is the much easier and quicker option, but up to you.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12252


----------



## classicMike

I didn't bother removing the lower vanes either, I just bent some stiff card over and refitted the middle. Works very well, and I usually get out to within .2 gm of what went in.


----------



## teejay41

Mouse said:


> No worries Tony - Just a word of warning if you're planning on fitting some sweepers as well. It's VERY easy to break the vanes at the very bottom (527519) when you're undoing the bottom bolt.
> 
> I followed these instructions which worked out well for me http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-remove-mazzer-lower-doser-vane-without-breaking-t10392.html
> 
> I'm sure there's another method as well but it escapes me at the min..


Ho Mouse. Thanks for your reply. Looks a bit dodgy to me, removing that bolt (shades of trying to get bolts out of roadside flat-tyre car wheels, when they've been fitted by a garage with a 'steam-hammer!).

Why would I need to remove the bottom vanes (527519)? For sweepers, wouldn't it be OK to use small pieces of straight-edged thin card or similar, curved and sandwiched between the two parts of the bottom vane assembly such that a trailing edge did the sweeping? I'd had that in mind using 'elephant hide' - a greyish durable composite thin-card-like material used in electronics as an insulator between close-proximity stuff that might touch and short-out. Ideal for the job, I'd have thought. That way, the bottom vanes wouldn't need to be disturbed. Fiddly, but possible, surely.

Regarding the curved tops to the vanes, I now have this 'thing' about curved tops. I think I'm going to cut enough off the vanes of the top piece (527514 - surplus to requirements after the mod.) and glue them onto the flat tops of the lower vane assembly (527516) so that they butt up to the side of the cocktail shaker.

Never going to want to put the thing back to its original state, so I might as well use them. Should I decide to part with the SJ (unlikely) it would be to a home-barista, as a business would want to buy new, for the warranty and possible finance. I would think an angle grinder with a very thin disc would cut them OK, as they look like soft muck-metal or cast ally.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## coffeechap

I really do not get why people are doing the bolt down metal on metal modification to the mazzer doser. The metal on metal causes wear and tear, whereas the simple use of card causes no damage at all.


----------



## Mouse

It was easier to do stripped.. No metal on metal as I didn't remove the washer.. Trying to help..


----------



## coffeechap

Mouse said:


> It was easier to do stripped.. No metal on metal as I didn't remove the washer.. Trying to help..


not aimed at anyone per se, a few people have done the metal on metal mod and a few people have noticed the damage this causes over time.


----------



## teejay41

Mouse said:


> I've been using the whippy mod on my Mazzer for a while now, but I've never been happy with it as it looked like a small silver turd...
> 
> So... I was having a look around the house to see whether I could find anything else suitable and I found this! It's a mini cocktail shaker that we've had for years but never used.
> 
> View attachment 6889
> 
> 
> The lid is perfect for covering the screw/gubbins etc (needed to drill out the hole in the middle slightly to get the screw in)
> 
> View attachment 6890
> 
> 
> And how it looks from the outside - The small steel lid is now attached to cover the screw/holes etc (see top pic again if this isn't clear)
> 
> View attachment 6888
> 
> 
> Perfect!! And it looks standard from the outside instead of a small silver turd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaker available here - Choose the 250ml option (Thanks to Jellybean for finding this supplier on EBay) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400492640688?redirect=mobile


I've just done the Mazzer Mouse Mod, and very successful it appears to be too. Sooo elegant a solution, with the little stainless cocktail shaker. I had thought of complicating the issue with gable-capping the vanes or leaving them flat and fitting a wiper, but none of this was necessary. The natural clacking of the doser dislodges what little grind lands on the vane tops anyway.

One thing I have done though, is to fit doser-chamber floor sweepers. Three of them, one in every other vane. They're small pieces of 'elephant-hide' - a blue-grey fibre card material used in electronics to segregate adjacent items from shorting. For example, it's sometimes found at the back of pcb's to protect their soldered component pads from touching metalwork behind. Anyway, it's durable and thin enough to insert vertically in the gap between the bottom vanes and the 'capping' ones above them. A bit of a pain to get them all in at the same time, but well worth the effort. I have them on the leading-edge side of the vanes, so they press back against their mother-vane when turned, their bottom edges dragging along the floor to sweep up stray grind. The size of the sweepers is crucial, and should be exactly 27.5mm (the distance between the vanes' centre boss and the chamber's inside wall) x 15.5mm (height) with nice sharp corners. The material I used was 0.32mm thick, and just squeezed into the gap between the lower and upper (previously, middle) vanes. They should be precisely cut and perfectly square. A good metal ruler and a scalpel fitted with new 10A blade are ideal. It's only a couple of days since I did the mod, but it's looking really promising.

I'm now single-dosing with measured in and out. 14g beans in, 14g dose out... or 18/18 or whatever. Any grind left in the burrs' output chute I merely use in with my next brew if they're only a few hours old, for they're a relatively small proportion of the total dose anyway.

The internal photo shows the doser floor swept absolutely clean just by operating the clacker a few times.

View attachment 14183


View attachment 14184


Thanks to Mouse, the Mazzer Mod Man, for his excellent project details.

Tony.


----------



## Brewer in training

Good mod.....

Where might one find elephant hide?

Is it available at Maplin or is it a more specialised supplier?

Cheers


----------



## teejay41

Brewer in training said:


> Good mod.....
> 
> Where might one find elephant hide?
> 
> Is it available at Maplin or is it a more specialised supplier?
> 
> Cheers


No, it's difficult to find.

I searched on-line long and hard and eventually found what I think is the same stuff called 'fish paper'. But I could only find it in the 'States or from Chinese Wholesalers (e.g. Alibaba) in largish quantities with extortionate carriage. I searched around my place and eventually found an odd piece I knew I had which has been lying around for forty years or so. It started out about A5 and is now just bigger than a playing card. So I used some sparingly. It's not used so much now, for electronics designers are more careful about segregation in the first place (computer design and all that). It's really from the early transistorized era... 'sixties and 'seventies.

My advice would be to look out for an early transistor radio (table-size rather than pocket perhaps, and preferably mains powered) or maybe an old radiogram or record player, from a car boot or second-hand shop. Elephant hide would most likely be used between the mains power-supply section and the rest of the low-voltage DC circuitry. Unfortunately, charity shops are no longer allowed to sell mains-powered products, so they dump any electric stuff donated to them. Perhaps beg something there? EU Regs, wouldn't you just know!

I'm sure there are other materials that would serve just as well, but elephant hide came up in my mind as dead right for the job.

Sorry I can't help more... best of luck.

Tony.


----------



## teejay41

Mouse said:


> I've been using the whippy mod on my Mazzer for a while now, but I've never been happy with it as it looked like a small silver turd...
> 
> So... I was having a look around the house to see whether I could find anything else suitable and I found this! It's a mini cocktail shaker that we've had for years but never used.
> 
> View attachment 6889
> 
> 
> The lid is perfect for covering the screw/gubbins etc (needed to drill out the hole in the middle slightly to get the screw in)
> 
> View attachment 6890
> 
> 
> And how it looks from the outside - The small steel lid is now attached to cover the screw/holes etc (see top pic again if this isn't clear)
> 
> View attachment 6888
> 
> 
> Perfect!! And it looks standard from the outside instead of a small silver turd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaker available here - Choose the 250ml option (Thanks to Jellybean for finding this supplier on EBay) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400492640688?redirect=mobile


I've just found a really simple use for the leftover cocktail-shaker cup from Mad Mouse's Mazzer Mod (see first photo in quoted post).

For those who suffer from static in their grinds, let the stainless cup dissipate before they reach the basket. And it's exactly the right size to drop inside a 350ml stainless milk jug for storage. Not the superior ones from BB, they're too narrow, but the ubiquitous ones found on eBay for around a fiver.

I don't suffer with static from an SJ, but I'm about to go holidaying in a motorhome with a really inferior grinder and a toy espresso machine which isn't even funny enough to be a sick joke! Think I'd better take along a jar of Gold Blend or a bottle of 'Camp' (ughh!).

...mmm, might even become a tea drinker for a month - or maybe G&T. More mmm...

Tony.


----------



## timmyjj21

I was finally getting around to ebay cocktail shaker searching, and randomly found this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLEARANCE-PRICE-Dunhill-Black-Collectable-Cocktail-Shaker-Silver-BOXED-/361135331384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item541557d838

If you do a search for dunhill cocktail shaker, there are a heap on "clearance" for about 7GBP. Although more expensive they may be nicer option as they include a complete nosecone lid that looks pretty nice. I will post once I have mine, but a lot of the auctions are ending soon. I must stress that I have not tested this at all!!!


----------



## coffeechap

That looks like a perfect shape as well


----------



## risky

timmyjj21 said:


> I was finally getting around to ebay cocktail shaker searching, and randomly found this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLEARANCE-PRICE-Dunhill-Black-Collectable-Cocktail-Shaker-Silver-BOXED-/361135331384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item541557d838
> 
> If you do a search for dunhill cocktail shaker, there are a heap on "clearance" for about 7GBP. Although more expensive they may be nicer option as they include a complete nosecone lid that looks pretty nice. I will post once I have mine, but a lot of the auctions are ending soon. I must stress that I have not tested this at all!!!


Has it arrived yet? I'm between this dunhill one and the one originally used, but I'm not sure the dunhill is the same setup, there is no photo of the insides of it?


----------



## timmyjj21

I got it yesterday but had a hellish day at work and didn't open it. I should be able to look tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## timmyjj21

A quick check shows that the central hole needs to be drilled larger to fit the screw, and it sits about 1 to 2 mm above the top of the central spindle of the doser. The dome is quite large compared to other options people have done. Not tested as yet, as need new burrs and more beans!


----------



## risky

Hrm, not as aesthetically pleasing as I thought it may have been. It looks more 'factory', while the normal shaker mod looks quite fancy. It might work better than the normal one however.

One query about these shaker methods, do you not end up with grounds in the area under the shaker which you can't brush out? Also, paging @coffeechap do you recommend doing this mod? And how necessary is it to remove any of the vanes? I've just got the card sweepers in the bottom at the moment, totally stock apart from that.


----------



## timmyjj21

I agree that grinds will be under the shaker cap, but they should all fall into the doser segments and will stop the grinds from sitting on top of the flat centre area of the star and around the tightening nut, so cleaning is easier... At least that's the theory.

I agree this shaker is bigger than what I would have liked, but maybe I just need to polish it up and make it shiny instead of matt so it looks fancy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What's the diameter of the shaker. I tried out a variation of mod using a metal choco shaker "coffee gift" that I'd been given. In fortunately it was slightly too wide.

I was trying to do a variation on the below and topping it with the Anfim cone. This elevates the need to have a metal flap on the lid of the doser.


----------



## Milanski

The sweep clean mod clears the doser so no grinds left to brush out.


----------



## timmyjj21

The diameter of my cone is 77mm and the height is 75mm


----------



## Currymonster

Hi

ive been reading this thread and am now waiting for my cocktail shaker to arrive

one thing ive noticed is without the top star is it still possible to use the clean sweep mod which is adding the bits of card into the slots on the star


----------



## Missy

Poundland have some plastic ones that fit if you can't wait.


----------



## Currymonster

Missy said:


> Poundland have some plastic ones that fit if you can't wait.


thanks missy


----------



## Missy

Currymonster said:


> thanks missy


I like mine. It's pink translucent plastic (they do green too) so no nasty hidey holes for coffee. Then the time will come when I can fling it.


----------



## Currymonster

Missy said:


> I like mine. It's pink translucent plastic (they do green too) so no nasty hidey holes for coffee. Then the time will come when I can fling it.


hehe almost like the old phone skins

can you still fix the bits of card in for the clean sweep too do ya know


----------



## Missy

No idea, I haven't done it. I'm getting out to within .1g of what I'm putting in, so I'm just cleaning down every few days make sure the middle nut is tight, and I have a teaspoon that (edited to add its handle not the spoony bit!) fits in the chute perfectly to drag that out, give another blast of grinder and scrape that out then swoosh the doser round till it's all out.


----------



## Currymonster

Missy said:


> No idea, I haven't done it. I'm getting out to within .1g of what I'm putting in, so I'm just cleaning down every few days make sure the middle nut is tight, and I have a teaspoon that (edited to add its handle not the spoony bit!) fits in the chute perfectly to drag that out, give another blast of grinder and scrape that out then swoosh the doser round till it's all out.


oh thanks thats a great tip cheers


----------



## chewy

A question about the screw used to attach the cocktail shaker lid. Is it the original screw without the top nut, or is it something else you used? The cocktail shaker I bought needs a longer bolt.


----------



## GaryM

chewy said:


> A question about the screw used to attach the cocktail shaker lid. Is it the original screw without the top nut, or is it something else you used? The cocktail shaker I bought needs a longer bolt.


I have the same question. I'm guessing a longer bolt is required.


----------



## Mouse

Nope - For the lid pictured at the beginning of the thread I was able to use the original. I needed to drill the hole out slightly, but apart from that no other faffing required.

Have you picked up a larger version of the same shaker/lid?

Some pics might be useful


----------



## GaryM

Mouse said:


> Nope - For the lid pictured at the beginning of the thread I was able to use the original. I needed to drill the hole out slightly, but apart from that no other faffing required.
> 
> Have you picked up a larger version of the same shaker/lid?
> 
> Some pics might be useful


250ml cocktail shaker that looks just like the one in this thread but the top part is higher than the top Centre of the mazzer...


----------



## GaryM

GaryM said:


> 250ml cocktail shaker that looks just like the one in this thread but the top part is higher than the top Centre of the mazzer...


Measured it overall as 14.5 cm tall by 6.8cm Max diameter.

The top section with the push on cap removed is about 5.8cm tall.



Mouse said:


> No worries Milanski, I'm glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bit of Dremel work tonight, the bottom/unused bit of the cocktail shaker is now a replacement for the yoghurt pot that I've been using.
> 
> It looks loads better!
> 
> View attachment 7106


----------



## Mouse

I've just had a quick look at mine and those dimensions sound like you've got the same shaker/lid.









Hopefully this pic will help - The lid goes over here, original screw used (about 1.6cm long) goes through the threaded central pin.


----------



## GaryM

OK, I can see differences. My Mazzer (Super Jolly) has more stuff sitting on top of the sweeper vanes showing in yours. This will mean the shaker top sits up higher. Also the screw you mention that screws into the threaded section shown, you refer to 1.6cm length, the one on mine is much shorter. I have a 16mm stainless button head screw here and even that is too short the way it is.

I need to disassemble to the state you show in your photo, and then fit the shaker top...



Mouse said:


> I've just had a quick look at mine and those dimensions sound like you've got the same shaker/lid.
> 
> View attachment 23110
> 
> 
> Hopefully this pic will help - The lid goes over here, original screw used (about 1.6cm long) goes through the threaded central pin.


----------



## GaryM

Here is the inside of mine ...


----------



## GaryM

OK, all done. Removed unnecessary parts and cleaned everything. Reassembled with the cocktail shaker top fitted. I used an M5x16mm stainless bolt to fasten the shaker. It needed the shaker's centre hole opened out with a 5mm drill first. Great mod!


----------



## Mouse

Great news


----------



## Batian

timmyjj21 said:


> A quick check shows that the central hole needs to be drilled larger to fit the screw, and it sits about 1 to 2 mm above the top of the central spindle of the doser. The dome is quite large compared to other options people have done. Not tested as yet, as need new burrs and more beans!
> View attachment 15740
> View attachment 15741


Suggestions please for blanking off the holes that are left after the removal of the 'finger guard'? As seen top right of the first picture. Thank you.


----------



## ashcroc

Batian said:


> Suggestions please for blanking off the holes that are left after the removal of the 'finger guard'? As seen top right of the first picture. Thank you.


Blanking plugs should work.


----------

